# Parc Soleil



## ZiGz (Jun 19, 2012)

We are headed down to Disney and we are going to stay at Parc Soleil with a presentation.  I think it was like $170 for 3 days plus 2 tickets to Universal and a $200 voucher for any Hilton property.  Seems like a good deal to me and we added a couple of days as well.  I am just a little intimidated by the presentation, I heard they are real high pressure.

2 questions: Are there any particular Buildings or Rooms I should request for better view, quiet stay etc.

Also does anyone have any tips or anything for the presentation to help end it on time and reduce the pressure.

We know TS is not for us, we can't afford to vacation on a regular basis and it is difficult to schedule time away with our jobs.  I just want to know if there are any keywords or something to let them know they will not convince me.

Thanks


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think there's ANYTHING you can say that would make them give up.  They have an answer to any objection you'll throw at them, and they'll try to wear you down.

Maybe let them know right upfront that you have a (15 minutes after your presentation is supposed to end) appointment and keep watching the clock and reminding them.

Realize that most of what the salesman tells you will be lies mixed with a little truth.  They will quickly zero in on what's important to you, and build their entire presentation so that buying from them will sound like the only smart thing to do.

IF THEY DO WEAR YOU DOWN, realize that you have a rescission period (about a week, but varies from state to state) during which you can cancel and get all of your money back.  But don't let them wear you down.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2012)

*eBay All The Way.*




ZiGz said:


> I just want to know if there are any keywords or something to let them know they will not convince me.


Nothing you can say quietly or sedately is likely to do the trick.  

But if you're willing to make a scene, you can stand up bolt upright & start yelling *. . .*

_"What?  You can't be serious!  You expect me to pay 25 thousand dollars? For a timeshare?  You know full well I can buy exactly the same thing on eBay -- or 1 that's better -- for only 750 dollars!  I would have to be out of my mind to overpay so badly for your overpriced timeshare!  You timeshare sellers ought to be ashamed!_

( Or words to that effect. )

That should get you hustled out of the sales room pretty quick.

Good luck. 

And above all, have fun. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kckreardon (Jun 19, 2012)

*Tower 2*

We just finished a stay at Parc Soleil.  We stayed in Tower 2.  It is the slightly newer tower.  It also has the restaurant, kids club and gym at the base of it.  Both towers are nice, though.  Personally, I would ask for a pool view.   

The studio units are nice but not large.  If possible, I would request a one bedroom if you are staying a bit longer.


----------



## bdj604 (Jun 19, 2012)

I think if you jot down or print out some HGVC prices from the various internet sites and pull that out and compare when they start to give you their proposed pricing, it will let them know that there is no way you are going to buy from them. With the price difference, there is really nothing they can say that they would expect you to choose their option, especially if you make clear that you wouldn't be interested in the Elite level of points.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 19, 2012)

The TS presentation isn't as bad as some other places.
Hilton is a little more low key on the pressure.
You can be polite and just say "no" to anything they offer.
They'll eventually get the hint.

Just got back from a weekend there and my friends did the tour.
They were gone for 3 hours but only because they kept saying that their friend (me) bought on the resale market and they kept calling me with questions.  They would have been out of there earlier but the wife was actually considering buying points and wanted to know how they work.  As if I haven't offered to teach them enough.  They have been with me 3 times to HGVC resorts and they love it so I guess that's why they had so many questions but if you don't ask questions you'll be out of there quicker.   

Have fun, this is a beautiful resort although it is not finished.  It's only got 2 towers so either one will be fine.  See if they can give you a pool view and a higher floor.  The studios are nice for studios.  Roomy but only sleep 2.

Enjoy your stay and if you want HGVC after you attend come back to TUG and we'll teach you how to get in way cheaper.


----------



## ZiGz (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks so much you are a very helpful and active community.

Where would I find these Internet sites with HGVC pricing?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2012)

bdj604 said:


> I think if you jot down or print out some HGVC prices from the various internet sites and pull that out and compare when they start to give you their proposed pricing, it will let them know that there is no way you are going to buy from them.


When you do that, they just focus on the (real but inflated, or made up) elite benefits and how you won't get those if you buy resale.


chriskre said:


> You can be polite and just say "no" to anything they offer.
> They'll eventually get the hint.


Eventually.  But they'll want to know WHY, and they'll have an answer for every objection.  I've never had one give up easily.

Except one.  She was making up some very bad math (basically showing me how I could sell all my timeshares and use their system to get 16 weeks per year for about $200 in net maintenance fees) and that I would be stupid not to do it.  I'm usually very polite and softspoken, but I got a bit heated and let her know that I didn't appreciate being called stupid and that her math was nothing but flat out lies.  Our presentation ended fairly quickly after that.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2012)

*eBay All The Way.*




ZiGz said:


> Where would I find these Internet sites with HGVC pricing?


Click here for a current example. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## barond (Jun 19, 2012)

ZiGz said:


> Thanks so much you are a very helpful and active community.
> 
> Where would I find these Internet sites with HGVC pricing?




http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton

http://www.judikoz.com/Search.aspx (HGVC)

HGVC is not free like most timeshares are via resale.  They will buy back resales if the price is too low where they have right of first refusal.  The sales person will say that they will buy back any resale (which isn't true).  The sales person will also say that people have had horror stories buying timeshares that isn't from the developer and how much trouble it can be, which is why some tug people recommend buying HGVC from a resale specialist like Seth Nock and Judi Koz.  I have had a pretty long talk with one of the corporate greed masters at hgvc (TS salesman) over the phone.  Twice they have tried to get me to buy more over the phone (I bought from the developer).  Luckily my wife isn't on the phone at the same time.   No is my favorite word.  I use it alot.  I just have a hard time telling my wife no.

Baron


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2012)

Be sure to mention that:

1. Every HGVC member you've talked to thinks their "Revolution" online booking system is a POS (crap). They say: It's either off-line or take too long to load, it shows wrong booking dates and adding extra days to existing bookings is a nightmare. Even VP Kim Krieger promised improvements that have yet to materialize.

2. In a points system, all someone gets get is a license to hunt and inventory limits means that preferred dates and sizes are often not available in peak seasons or at high demand locations.

3. At their affiliated resorts, like on Sanibel, only some owners participate in HGVC, so availability is extremely limited and units hard to come by.

4. One can often rent a TS for less than the cost of MF's alone, MF's increase each year -- in part becuz Boards (w-HGVC encouragement) buy themselves iPads (what's next, a Lexus?), and 15 to 20 years of MF's can equal a small fortune.

5. They nickle+dime members with junk fees for every little thing, like guest certificates, banking points, and online reservations w-no live person is involved (if "Revolution" works).

*LASTLY*, have a nearby watering hole preselected, so that afterwards you can have a few stiff drinks to unwind from having your ears boxed for 2 - 3 hours.

HGVC is actually a consumer friendly system. With 3-day minimum club reservations, last-minute discounted cash booking, and an online RCI tie-in, its darn near hotel-like. Its just that the sales division is gnarly. They use the same playbook of every other TS sales operation. Get past that, and its a system with much to like.


----------



## Matman (Jun 19, 2012)

I've actually had some fun and success in the past seeing how fast we can get out of the presentations.

We have told them:
-we just bought a house and can't possibly obligate ourselves to any more $$
- we just found out this morning that we are having a baby
- I just found out this morning that I lost my job

Their response to losing my job was funny... "Great, you have plenty of time to vacation now!"

One other time, (not HGVC) we were just plain old honest and told them that the was absolutely NO way we were buying a timeshare and told the salesperson that he can waste his time with us, or go back and find another couple that might really buy.   He signed our paper for our free Universal tickets and didn't even make us go to the presentation.

So just try and have some fun with it and just keep saying NO!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 19, 2012)

Parc Soleil is a wonderful resort.  Orlando is a great place to vacation.  Do not let the 90 minute sales presentation turn into four hours.


----------



## fillde (Jun 19, 2012)

ZiGz said:


> We are headed down to Disney and we are going to stay at Parc Soleil with a presentation.  I think it was like $170 for 3 days plus 2 tickets to Universal and a $200 voucher for any Hilton property.  Seems like a good deal to me and we added a couple of days as well.  I am just a little intimidated by the presentation, I heard they are real high pressure.
> 
> 2 questions: Are there any particular Buildings or Rooms I should request for better view, quiet stay etc.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised nobody has said to suck it up and take it like a man. Your getting a great deal  and nobody forced you to go about the way you're doing it. Geez, it's not like you're being forced to Eat spinach.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2012)

fillde said:


> Geez, it's not like you're being forced to Eat spinach.



More like eating Brussels Sprouts!


----------



## fillde (Jun 19, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> More like eating Brussels Sprouts!



What super food did you eat today? Ooops wrong thread.


----------



## ZiGz (Jun 20, 2012)

fillde said:


> I'm surprised nobody has said to suck it up and take it like a man. Your getting a great deal  and nobody forced you to go about the way you're doing it. Geez, it's not like you're being forced to Eat spinach.



@fillde - I said it was a great deal and I didn't think I was whining or complaining, just looking for advice to keep it from turning into 3 hours.  - Thanks anyways.

My 8 year old daughter is really bright, maybe I will ask her to start throwing a fit asking for Mommy and Daddy exactly 90mins after she is dropped off. 

I'd be curious if they would even come get us.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 20, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> More like eating Brussels Sprouts!



I like Brussel Sprouts and I like spinach.  I do not like high pressure TS sales presentations.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 20, 2012)

ZiGz said:


> Thanks so much you are a very helpful and active community.
> 
> Where would I find these Internet sites with HGVC pricing?



I'd suggest working with one of the recommended brokers unless you are going to buy an affiliate and convert it, then ebay would probably be fine.  

I worked with Seth Nock and he got me what I wanted.  
I did lose the first unit to ROFR, but I ended up getting a better unit a few months later.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 21, 2012)

Print off a list of Judy/Seth/Ebay listings and bring it with you.  Know the benefits of Elite status and say they are not for you.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 21, 2012)

Excellent!  May I suggest another if you feel cheeky, offer them $500 over current ROFR buy back price. :whoopie: 




Talent312 said:


> Be sure to mention that:
> 
> 1. Every HGVC member you've talked to thinks their "Revolution" online booking system is a POS (crap). They say: It's either off-line or take too long to load, it shows wrong booking dates and adding extra days to existing bookings is a nightmare. Even VP Kim Krieger promised improvements that have yet to materialize.
> 
> ...


----------

